# My trip to Cancun, Mexico



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Took some times off and went to Cancun last week for a mini vacation. This was my first trip ever to Mexico and I just love it. People there are friendly and helpful, foods are good and of course the girls are hot as well. 


The plane was delayed for 2 hours, so I was kinda relaxing on the bench while waiting.



















Vancouver International Airport is one of the top airports in north america and its also the 2nd busiest in Canada.





































Our plane finally arrived.










Our flight crew.










Flying over vancouver.




































to be continued....


----------



## gerardo16 (Apr 11, 2008)

I have an special insterest on know how your trip was, cause I saw you have a very obvious missconceptions of Mexico previous your departure, so I would like to know what you think before and after your travel

Regards


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

keem 'em coming


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

gerardo16 said:


> I have an special insterest on know how your trip was, cause I saw you have a very obvious missconceptions of Mexico previous your departure, so I would like to know what you think before and after your travel
> 
> Regards


My trip was excellent and as I mentioned on my first post that everthing was great in Cancun and I totally enjoyed the trip.

Its true that I did have some doubt about Mexico before this trip cuz there were a few Canadians got killed just the month before my departure and many people also saying that water and foods there were not safe to consume etc. But now I went and back and I'm totally fine and I'll definitely be back to Mexico next winter.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Meals on the plane



we were given champlain as soon as we sat down.









15 minutes later we were served breakfast and lunch.
Scramble eggs and sausage.









French toast









Then we had snacks


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The attendent is kindda cute. 










Movie time.










Flying over some interesting landscapes over the US.










Must be the Rockiy Mountain ranges.










Don't know what these round things are.



















Farm lands


----------



## Christianmx (Mar 9, 2003)

I wonder what those "round things" are.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

aliens spaceships landing sites?


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=1006012510048

Yahoo answers all questions.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks for the missing link that solves the miscery!


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

The women...please. opcorn:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ be patient, I'll show you some men photos in the next few days. 



some interesting clouds formations.






























over mexico





































don't know what these are




























finally cancun


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ be patient, I'll show you some men photos in the next few days.


Be patient?

Why can't you just cut to the chase already and post some photos of hot co-ed's and sorority girls? :lol:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

You tease!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

diablo234 said:


> Be patient?
> 
> Why can't you just cut to the chase already and post some photos of hot co-ed's and sorority girls? :lol:


Yes hurry YF


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

diablo234 said:


> Be patient?
> 
> Why can't you just cut to the chase already and post some photos of hot co-ed's and sorority girls? :lol:


:lol:

be patient with YF, he is the no1 cougar hunter on ssc and wont let us down.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

actually, most of the cougars photos I took are almost at the end of the trip, so you guys might need to wait for another week or two.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those aerial photos are great; i will wait to see photos from Cancun


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

woow amazing pics from air, beautiful landscapes thanks, waiting forthe rest of pics


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Mexico is a great country to visit, excellent beaches, good people, beautiful colonial towns and cities, waiting to see more pics. 


:cheers:


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ...but does your city love you back, is the question!!!


^^ naaahh dont think so...

jk skycamp.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey guys, thank you all for the comments! :cheers:




Alright, continue my small walk around the resort.


----------



## skycamp92 (Jan 18, 2008)

Fern~Fern* said:


> ...but does your city love you back, is the question!!!





isakres said:


> ^^ naaahh dont think so...
> 
> jk skycamp.


Bitches... jk :lol:


----------



## skycamp92 (Jan 18, 2008)

Punta Cancún :drool:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Some interesting looking plants/trees.





























Tree on the wall of the building


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from Cancun... i am looking forward for more :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Relaxing by the pool side. 











Having some drinks.










Washing my feet. 






























More drinks.











Washing my feet again.


----------



## Fern~Fern* (Nov 27, 2005)

skycamp92 said:


> Bitches... jk :lol:


...not your bitch! :nono:


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Cancun has amazing beaches and great atmosphere. :cheers:


----------



## alex3000 (Oct 20, 2002)

Nice. Great pictures. 

Judging by the people in the pictures, I'd be by far the skinniest person around and the one with the most in shape body even though I stopped working out two years ago. :tongue3:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More pools side photos






























Lunch and snack time






























Amazing forks balancing art on tooth picks.





















More pics around our resort.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the really awesome updates Yellow Fever....kay:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

Yellow Fever said:


>


It's good to see people in natural waters and not only in the pool, regardless that some areas like Playa Delfines have waves at least put the knees a moment in that clear water is delicious


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

amigoendf said:


> It's good to see people in natural waters and not only in the pool, regardless that some areas like Playa Delfines have waves at least put the knees a moment in that clear water is delicious


I enjoy both in the sea as well as the pool. Its more fun in the open water, especially playing with the wave. Pool is more relaxing and you can basically go right back to the hotel room without washing your body first. 



more pics on the beach.




















don't know what that is.











back inside the hotel











they use filter water to make ice.











taken from my room.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed awesome and very nice new photos from Cancun


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lunch time..




















Some kind of karaoke contest





























Back on the beach..











Mother and daughter


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Breakfast















































Back to the water











The resort next to ours

























































The fakest pair of implants I've ever seen


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

One more cougar photo before leaving the beach. 












Some streets scenes.






































Buses in Cancun.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

eco monsters


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again very nice shots :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks guys!



More streets scenes


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

plaza forum and la isla is the best mall of mexico 

thanks for the pics


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks, buddy!




more street scenes...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for sharing your wonderful new photos from your trip to Cancun...:cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

is the only nice street in this city XD


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the pics


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I like the interior of this mall above (with Hard Rock cafe); very nice new photos, btw


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!




More spiderman photos. 




































































Back on the beach.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

Nice updates Yellow Fever, do you go out for clubbing or something?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cool, very nice updates YF; how long did you stay in Cancun, btw?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

isakres said:


> Nice updates Yellow Fever, do you go out for clubbing or something?


No, my cougar didn't allow me to. 




christos-greece said:


> Cool, very nice updates YF; how long did you stay in Cancun, btw?


Thanks! I only stayed there for 8 days.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

meal time again!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

pumpkin gold fish.











entertainment night










my drink


----------



## MexicanBoy (Jan 1, 2012)

Damn those girls are hot :naughty:


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

MexicanBoy said:


> Damn those girls are hot :naughty:













Yes, cougars usually are.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice girls


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cancun has some very nice girls indeed


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Is it Kebab? a model?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

could be but mexican style.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

hahahahaha


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

tacos al pastor is the name in mexico is kebab style


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

cancun not have nice girls have nice tourists , all the girls are from canada or usa





christos-greece said:


> Cancun has some very nice girls indeed


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the refreshing pics...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!





aren't these cute? the mexicans are so talented!




















breakfast, lunch or dinner, whatever you call them. 





























in the hotel room's balcony






























the resort at night





























mini bar in our room











fridge full with beers, pops and bottles water











the bathroom.


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

^^
great vacations!!!!
kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new shots YF 



HKG said:


> Is it Kebab? a model?


We call that Gyros here in Greece, but its not too red.


----------



## alluux (May 2, 2010)

I think it´s because of the spices it is prepared


----------



## geococcyx (Dec 27, 2011)

It is not kebab, but prepared meat to make tacos al pastor. Good to see you had fun.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Yes, I did enjoy my trip very much! Will do that again next year hopefully!




dinner in our resort's japanese restaurant.











sake japanese wine



















sushi rolls for appetizer











seafoods soup











noodles souup











grilled salmon











prawn with rice











desserts




















taking bus to downtown Cancun


----------



## Adrian12345Lugo (May 12, 2008)

did you go to any night clubs? if so, how much were they to enter?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice shots from Cancun


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Adrian12345Lugo said:


> did you go to any night clubs? if so, how much were they to enter?


no, i didn't go to any night club unfortunately.





more downtown Cancun...


----------



## blue_man100 (Apr 17, 2004)

^^
very good pics dude kay:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks!




China Town


----------



## ikops (Jun 12, 2008)

Yellow Fever said:


> dinner in our resort's japanese restaurant.


This one?



Yellow Fever said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

As usually, very nice new photos from Cancun


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks chris!





ikops said:


> This one?


No, the japanese restaurant we were dinning is inside our resort and for the hotel guests only. The one in the second photo is in a busy commercial district just outside of our resort area.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

On our way to the biggest mall in Cancun.
















































At the entrance of the mall..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Aquarium in the mall


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More photos from the mall's aquarium.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful and very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Dannyyo (Sep 21, 2012)

:bash:Just another American colony!!hno: Thank you anyway, I'm going to Europe or Australia better.


----------



## Ah! Monterrey (Nov 20, 2006)

American Colony?....lol


----------



## LuizzeOliveira (Oct 10, 2012)

I had gone to the Mexico due to my business. After completing my business work I had visit some best places. I stayed in Hilton Cancun resort and Spa. That was really very luxury and most comfortable hotel to live. There are also so many best hotels and luxury hotels which gives high class facilities.. It's Dolphinaris Park Riviera Maya is also best place to visit.


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> I did see McDonald, KFC, Costco and Walmart.
> 
> 
> 
> I know and I plan to go back there for at least couple more times *but it will be further down south of Cancun.*


Belize? Guatemala? Honduras? El Salvador? 
That's what you'll find south of Cancun...


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

Dannyyo said:


> :bash:Just another American colony!!hno: Thank you anyway, I'm going to Europe or Australia better.


Anyway with the snobism of your comment, I'm very proud of Cancun, if you THINK by a moment that this was Cancun just in 1970










Cancun now









To me as a mexican, it makes me very proud of what mexicans have achieved in so few years in this place. Have a nice vacations in Europe and Australia


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Thanks for your comments and Cancun is indeed very pretty!


more big mall's pics.




























































































IMG]http://i990.photobucket.com/albums/af28/Hongkongese/cancun/IMG_5144.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

More Big Mall's pics...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Limoncello is one of the best restaurants in Cancun


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ You go there often?



On our way back to the resort..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes I went a few times , the chef is my friend Rino Balzano 

very good italian food and wines 

im living in av nader in the entrance of zona hotelera 

not in a resort 

im living in L.A and Cancun 



Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ You go there often?
> 
> 
> 
> On our way back to the resort..


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous Cancun...:cheers:


----------



## Dannyyo (Sep 21, 2012)

:lol:What are you talking about Dude (amigazo) thats the biggy always feeling inferior, its not about people its about likes I was expecting Cancun with its own touch like any other mexican city. Proudly
Mexican/American.:nuts:


amigoendf said:


> Anyway with the snobism of your comment, I'm very proud of Cancun, if you THINK by a moment that this was Cancun just in 1970
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Inside our resort


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Taken from the resort's window


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

Dessert











Bar


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^












We were playing a game between the men and the women. The group that could turn in the most underwears win the game.


----------



## amigoendf (Mar 2, 2007)

Looks like a fun soiree


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great new updates YF from Cancun


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

HKG said:


> Is it Kebab? a model?


Thats Tacos al Pastor. A Taco receipt born as a copycat of Kebabs and Shawarmas made by mid east immigrants in Puebla, Mx.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Continue with more entertainment..


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great photos as usuall...


----------

